# The Second Widest Waterfall in The World



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*SALTO PARÁ (VENEZUELA), THE SECOND WIDEST FALL IN THE WORLD:*

1 .Khone, Chutes de (Laos) 10,783 m

*2. Para, Salto (Venezuela) 5,608 m
*
3. Livingstone, Chutes de (Congo) 4,828 m

4. Celilo Falls (USA) 3,219 m

5. Kongou Falls (Gabon) 3,200 m

6. Iguacu, Salto de (Argentina/Brazil) 2,700 m

7. Patos e Maribondo, Saltos dos (Brazil) 2,012 m

8.Urubupunga, Salto do (Brazil) 2,012 m

9. Victoria Falls (Zimbabwe/Zambia) 1,737 m

10. Boyoma Falls (Congo) 1,372 m

11. Niagara Falls (USA/Canada) 1,203 m

*DESCRIPTION:

ACROSS THE CAURA RIVER, THIS FALLS HAVE: 

5,6 KILOMETERS OF WIDTH (18,400 feet)

64 METERS OF HEIGHT

125,000 cubic feet / sec (3,540 cubic meters / sec) OF AVERAGE VOLUME

This is said to be the largest waterfall in Venezuela by volume. The falls are repoted to stand 70 meters tall, dropping in two steps, and stretching as much as 7 kilometers (3 1/2 miles) wide, separated by many small islands. Floodstage volume of the river is supposed to reach 400,000 cubic feet per second. Taking these numbers into account, this waterfall easily works its way onto the list of the 10 most powerful in the world. The falls are located within close enough to the Orinoco River that when the Orinoco is flooding, the bottom 10 to 30 feet of Salto Pará can become innundated.
*


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

Beautiful!

Great Pictures Occit!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

> 1 .Khone, Chutes de (Laos) 10,783 m


WTF? How can a waterfall be 10km long...


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Patos e Maribondo? I never herd about this one :uh: dont you have pics of that one in Laos?


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Very beautiful pics! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

_00_deathscar said:


> WTF? How can a waterfall be 10km long...


Its quite a small falls drop wise on the lower reaches of the Mekong.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Brazil hav 3 in the top 8 ! :cheers:


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*I really don't know where is located that falls (Para Falls) because it was recently discovered and is in southern Venezuela where there is not any road across the Caura basin jungle, but searching in google earth i've found this (well in wikimapia, is the same thing):*

http://wikimapia.org/#y=6309839&x=-64506569&z=13&l=3&m=a&v=2


----------

